# Frozen semen???



## plub (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm Nappa from Thailand and I'm new here.
I'd like to know that what breeders do the frozen semen and available to ship to Thailand.

I'm thinking about breeding my Canon (but not so soon  )

I just want to have more information on this thing because I'd never breed my dog with the stud in Thailand with these reasons.
1.They may come from the same family line (my canon have half pedigree registered from her father side).
2.Some breeders will never tell me the true about their sire bloodline and also they will not thell me the true about some information that i need such as the inherited things.

I want my Canon ti have best babies because oneday Canon will be taken away from me to heaven and that's what i cannot stand for. 


Canon will be brood only one time. then each girl of a litter from each generation will be brood, so every maltese in my life will br in Canon's bloodline.


Sorry if i upset some of you, but this is what i wanted to be.
and sorry for the poor English of mine.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I aint touching this one :w00t:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 21 2008, 03:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608702


> I aint touching this one :w00t:[/B]


DITTO :behindsofa:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 21 2008, 03:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608702


> I aint touching this one :w00t:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

:smilie_tischkante: 

mary ann aherk and theena


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:new_shocked:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:shocked: I HATE TO TELL YOU THIS BUT YOUR DOG LOOKS A LITTLE MIXED .AND EVEN IF SHE WAS NOT I DON'T BELIEVE WHAT I JUST READ. :thmbdn:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually some dog breeders DO artificially inseminate their bitches with semen which has been frozen, and I was recently wondering how often the top US maltese breeders use AI to impregnate their bitches. The AI procedure with the frozen semen is usually performed by the Vet.

Plub, you'd need to contact some of the top US maltese breeders to see if any of them are collecting frozen semen from their champion studs.

Please do your full research on breeding before you breed your beloved pet Canon. What if Canon had complications and died during the birth of the puppies - just because you wanted one of her puppies? 






Joy


----------



## plub (Jul 11, 2008)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jul 21 2008, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608765


> Actually some dog breeders DO artificially inseminate their bitches with semen which has been frozen, and I was recently wondering how often the top US maltese breeders use AI to impregnate their bitches. The AI procedure with the frozen semen is usually performed by the Vet.
> 
> Plub, you'd need to contact some of the top US maltese breeders to see if any of them are collecting frozen semen from their champion studs.
> 
> ...



thank you for your advise
This is hard for me to explain thing clearly in English
so some of you might get me wrong 
and i don't mind cuz i may be my bad communication.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 21 2008, 02:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608702


> I aint touching this one :w00t:[/B]



ROTFL :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I just thought of something else. If, after careful research, you decide you definitely want to breed Canon, you could contact the American Kennel Club at *akc.org *to see if they can provide you with a list of breeders who collect semen for maltese breeding. 





Joy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you serious? :shocked:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'M serious and I assumed the original poster asked an honest question, so I'm trying to give honest answers. I grew up on a farm and live on a small farm, so I'm used to cowgirl type reproductive/obstetric stuff.

We had a vet. artificially inseminate our heifers their first breeding. Primarily because it was cheaper than buying and feeding a registered bull, and we could select a bull which had a history of having low birth weight calves. We didn't want our heifers to have difficulty during the birth of their first calves.

Yes, artifical insemination is done in dogs too. All this may be more information than most of you want to know, but here's a link to canine artificial insemination at petplace.com. Again, that pesky window will probably appear. Just close it at the bottom.

Canine Artificial Insemination





Joy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

We know AI is done in all purebred breeding programs, be it cows or dogs, but ----
I am sorry to sound so discouraging to this poster, but it is my opinion there is not a chance this is going to happen. If the poster were a show breeder well known with a great breeding program and with an international champion bitch--maybe there is a way to fly frozen semen to Thailand. But for an unknown pet, 'fraid not. :huh:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 21 2008, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608840


> We know AI is done in all purebred breeding programs, be it cows or dogs, but ----
> I am sorry to sound so discouraging to this poster, but it is my opinion there is not a chance this is going to happen. If the poster were a show breeder well known with a great breeding program and with an international champion bitch--maybe there is a way to fly frozen semen to Thailand. But for an unknown pet, 'fraid not. :huh:[/B]



Thank You Dee ...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 21 2008, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608842


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 21 2008, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608840





> We know AI is done in all purebred breeding programs, be it cows or dogs, but ----
> I am sorry to sound so discouraging to this poster, but it is my opinion there is not a chance this is going to happen. If the poster were a show breeder well known with a great breeding program and with an international champion bitch--maybe there is a way to fly frozen semen to Thailand. But for an unknown pet, 'fraid not. :huh:[/B]



Thank You Dee ...
[/B][/QUOTE]

:yes:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 21 2008, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608844


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 21 2008, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608842





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 21 2008, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608840





> We know AI is done in all purebred breeding programs, be it cows or dogs, but ----
> I am sorry to sound so discouraging to this poster, but it is my opinion there is not a chance this is going to happen. If the poster were a show breeder well known with a great breeding program and with an international champion bitch--maybe there is a way to fly frozen semen to Thailand. But for an unknown pet, 'fraid not. :huh:[/B]



Thank You Dee ...
[/B][/QUOTE]

:yes:
[/B][/QUOTE]



Why not leave that decision to the owner and the canine sperm bank?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 21 2008, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608840


> We know AI is done in all purebred breeding programs, be it cows or dogs, but ----
> I am sorry to sound so discouraging to this poster, but it is my opinion there is not a chance this is going to happen. If the poster were a show breeder well known with a great breeding program and with an international champion bitch--maybe there is a way to fly frozen semen to Thailand. But for an unknown pet, 'fraid not. :huh:[/B]


The International Canine Semen Bank would be a good resource for you to see what is involved 
http://www.ik9sb.com/

but I have to agree with Dee. You will most assuredly find someone more than willing to ship semen to you from the united states for a price - but most likely, the quality of dog won't be much better than what you are afraid your Canon came from. If it were me, I wouldn't even consider doing it but I know exactly how you feel - you want a dog as wonderful as the one you have now.

You know what I have discovered though? They are all wonderful - regardless of where and who they came from!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 21 2008, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608847


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 21 2008, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608840





> We know AI is done in all purebred breeding programs, be it cows or dogs, but ----
> I am sorry to sound so discouraging to this poster, but it is my opinion there is not a chance this is going to happen. If the poster were a show breeder well known with a great breeding program and with an international champion bitch--maybe there is a way to fly frozen semen to Thailand. But for an unknown pet, 'fraid not. :huh:[/B]


The International Canine Semen Bank would be a good resource for you to see what is involved 
http://www.ik9sb.com/

but I have to agree with Dee. You will most assuredly find someone more than willing to ship semen to you from the united states for a price - but most likely, the quality of dog won't be much better than what you are afraid your Canon came from. If it were me, I wouldn't even consider doing it but I know exactly how you feel - you want a dog as wonderful as the one you have now.

You know what I have discovered though? They are all wonderful - regardless of where and who they came from!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Actually I believe this is not a sperm bank for others to buy sperm but rather a cryo service for the breeder to save semen from a dog for later use. It is not for the dispursement of the cryo company.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 21 2008, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608847


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 21 2008, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608840





> We know AI is done in all purebred breeding programs, be it cows or dogs, but ----
> I am sorry to sound so discouraging to this poster, but it is my opinion there is not a chance this is going to happen. If the poster were a show breeder well known with a great breeding program and with an international champion bitch--maybe there is a way to fly frozen semen to Thailand. But for an unknown pet, 'fraid not. :huh:[/B]


The International Canine Semen Bank would be a good resource for you to see what is involved 
http://www.ik9sb.com/

but I have to agree with Dee. You will most assuredly find someone more than willing to ship semen to you from the united states for a price - but most likely, the quality of dog won't be much better than what you are afraid your Canon came from. If it were me, I wouldn't even consider doing it but I know exactly how you feel - you want a dog as wonderful as the one you have now.

You know what I have discovered though? They are all wonderful - regardless of where and who they came from!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Actually I believe this is not a sperm bank for others to buy sperm but rather a cryo service for the breeder to save semen from a dog for later use. It is not for the dispursement of the cryo company.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 21 2008, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608847


> You know what I have discovered though? They are all wonderful - regardless of where and who they came from![/B]


 :thmbup: 
Yep, I've always felt like every one of my pets was the very best! and the next one was even more precious to me!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 21 2008, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608855


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 21 2008, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608847





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 21 2008, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608840





> We know AI is done in all purebred breeding programs, be it cows or dogs, but ----
> I am sorry to sound so discouraging to this poster, but it is my opinion there is not a chance this is going to happen. If the poster were a show breeder well known with a great breeding program and with an international champion bitch--maybe there is a way to fly frozen semen to Thailand. But for an unknown pet, 'fraid not. :huh:[/B]


The International Canine Semen Bank would be a good resource for you to see what is involved 
http://www.ik9sb.com/

but I have to agree with Dee. You will most assuredly find someone more than willing to ship semen to you from the united states for a price - but most likely, the quality of dog won't be much better than what you are afraid your Canon came from. If it were me, I wouldn't even consider doing it but I know exactly how you feel - you want a dog as wonderful as the one you have now.

You know what I have discovered though? They are all wonderful - regardless of where and who they came from!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Actually I believe this is not a sperm bank for others to buy sperm but rather a cryo service for the breeder to save semen from a dog for later use. It is not for the dispursement of the cryo company.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You're right, Brit. It's a sperm bank, not a sperm* store*. :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 21 2008, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608856


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 21 2008, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608847





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 21 2008, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608840





> We know AI is done in all purebred breeding programs, be it cows or dogs, but ----
> I am sorry to sound so discouraging to this poster, but it is my opinion there is not a chance this is going to happen. If the poster were a show breeder well known with a great breeding program and with an international champion bitch--maybe there is a way to fly frozen semen to Thailand. But for an unknown pet, 'fraid not. :huh:[/B]


The International Canine Semen Bank would be a good resource for you to see what is involved 
http://www.ik9sb.com/

but I have to agree with Dee. You will most assuredly find someone more than willing to ship semen to you from the united states for a price - but most likely, the quality of dog won't be much better than what you are afraid your Canon came from. If it were me, I wouldn't even consider doing it but I know exactly how you feel - you want a dog as wonderful as the one you have now.

You know what I have discovered though? They are all wonderful - regardless of where and who they came from!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Actually I believe this is not a sperm bank for others to buy sperm but rather a cryo service for the breeder to save semen from a dog for later use. It is not for the dispursement of the cryo company.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are correct, it is not someplace you can buy sperm, sorry if I wasn't clear on that. It didn't even occur to me that somebody would think it was a mail order sperm store! But it's a company who handles the method that the OP was asking about, which is why I included the link. Especially so she can see the expense that would accompany the 'stud fee' It wouldn't be a cheap venture, that is for sure.

Another thing for the OP to consider is who will do the AI. Where I live in the US, the majority of vets will not do AI but my vet made an exception for me. So even if you do have a knowledgable vet who is willing to do the AI, you need to add that expense on top of the stud fee and the ICSB handling fees. Oh and add the shipping costs, which is another huge expense.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I may be wrong here but I think frozen semen is best used if Surgical Insemination. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. 

I also want to add that just the collection of semen runs between $250-$350. That does not include the cost of freezing it, shipping it or having it inserted. 

My best suggestion is to tell you to contact some of the big show breeders and see if they will do it if you have the $$ and are so determined you want to breed your bitch. 

*But* you need to understand that our pedigree's have a lot of line breeding in them. That is what a breeder does to define their look and prefect their lines. So if that is the reason you wanted to have it done here and shipped to you you may want to really look at the pedigrees. I think you will find a lot of what you are seeing over there on the pedigrees here.


----------

